# Has your dog ever embarrassed you?



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Has your dog ever embarrassed you?

Navarro and I had a pretty rough day yesterday and by no fault of his own he completely embarrassed me! Everyone at work got a kick out of our story, so I thought I'd share:

We've been going to a lot of new places to meet people and gain exposure to anything we can. I've taken him to sit at outdoor cafes, outside busy stores, etc. He's been SO good I decided I would go to the posh part of the city, to the nicest street and take a little stroll. So I traded my usual yoga pants and sweatshirt for some fancier cloths, gave Navarro a good brushing and headed out. We started on our walk and not 2 minutes in to it Navarro started to act like he had to poop. He JUST went before we left! I looked around and guess what? No sign of grass or gravel anywhere! ! I turned around and started to high tail it back to the car. We just had one last street to cross, made it half way and then poor Navarro couldn't hold it any longer. He squatted and dropped a huuuge landmine in front of everyone in the middle of the road! I drug him to the side of the road where he continued to produce pudding, grabbed my emergency bag, tried to open it and in my haste accidentally ripped the bottom out of it! So I scooped what I could off the sidewalk with the broken bag trying to ignore the horrified looks from all these people in beautiful shoes that probably cost more than my mortgage payments and then turned to the landmine just in time to see a car run it over. I panicked and ran, got back to the car, found my extra emergency bags and threw my pudding in the trunk since there were no garbage cans around. All I could think about on the drive home was that the incident would be in the newspapers tomorrow with a cash reward to anyone who had information about whoever soiled the poshist street in the city. Navarro was fine when we got home and had a more solid poop in the morning. He must have eaten something bad when I wasn't looking. I went to get in to my car in the morning to go to work and nearly barfed as the most horrid smell wafted out of the door. I had completely forgotten about the bag in the trunk and the smell had seeped through the whole car!  I went to open the trunk and there was something wrong with the lock! It wouldn't open! I had to drive to work with all the windows down. Finally got it open after work. THIS is parenthood, isn't it? lol Ooh and I checked the newspapers. Theres no mention of us...yet. aranoid:

Cheers!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL! Omg, that is hilarious! 

I couldn't help but laugh because this has totally happened to me too! MANY times! My two oldest are infamous for the nervous public pooping. I make them go before we leave EVERY time, but without fail... in the worst possible spots... they will lay down a nasty pile of nervous liquid like poop. I want to crawl under a rock every time and die. lol. It's terrible. It's mostly Duke... which is why he rarely goes walking around any strange places with me anymore. I bring him to get lunch or sit with me and have a coffee... but if it includes walking around, he doesn't go anymore. 

He also does it when biking, right before a hike, after or before bite work... and any other horribly inconvenient moment. He's well known for this. lol :crazy: So embarrassing! I feel your pain!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't imagine such a beautiful, pristine looking puppy doing something like that....
My most embarrassing, well it was more funny but embarrassing if I had been 30 years younger.... We were talking to a car salesman about buying a new car. I had taken WD for the same socialization reason as you did. In the show room he started to air hump, including a huge erection. It was raining so I quickly dragged him outside to cool off. We all cracked up, incl. the car salesman.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

So funny! Has happened to us! When we first got to WA we decided to check out Seattle and bring Enz of course,he was still in everyone wanted to stop and say hi puppy stage, so long story short we visited Pike Place market and right as we're crossing the main cobble stone road down there to get to the market side he decided he had to go so Enzo literally was stoping traffic so embarrassing lol oh well good thing he's cute!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL Im sure all of us have had such things happen but HEY when you gotta go you gotta go. Dogs are just more honest then people who rush to a restroom with their, um you get the picture. LOL


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My old senior male GSD has a bit of a fetish for _ladies in skirts. _When we were selling our home, we had a very high-powered local realtor over to interview her. She claimed she like big dogs and was happy to have him loose. He's friendly--maybe _too _friendly. 

He stealthily crept up behind her when she was in the back yard evaluating our landscaping. He lifted up her skirt and stuck his nose in to get a good sniff of her rear. It was California, so she wasn't wearing panty hose. I _hope _she was wearing underpants, but that's between her and the dog. 

She shrieked in surprise when she felt the cold nose touch her backside. Then we all had a good laugh -- including the dog. I just wish I had realized what he was up to in time, so that I could have told him to leave her alone before he got way too personal with her.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

First off, your puppy is ADORABLE. :wub:

This wasn't necessarily his fault, but embarrassing nonetheless: 

My 22-month old boy and I were at our local Petsmart on a busy weekend doing our usual socialization and training - polite greetings, heeling in crowds, etc. There was a small group of people around him, watching as he did some tricks and offered "paw" and the like. Then a lady (notable only for her sweater with giant cats on it) sees him, shrieks and pushes her way to the front, bends over with arms open wide and unleashes her highest-pitched "PUPPYPUPPYPUPPY!" squeal. Whatever tone she hit must have been familiar to him (probably sounded like me haha), because he immediately play-bows and runs to her. At the moment he reaches her she decides to stand up straight and his nose hits her crotch. Not a hard hit by any means, just your typical excited dog bump; he sits down in front of her right away.

Apparently she didn't see it as that, because she immediately started yelling, "THAT DOG CRASHED INTO MY VAGINA! HE TRIED TO BITE MY VAGINA! I FELT TEETH ON MY VAGINA!" over and over again. The small crowd that was so amused at my big boy's obedience and then melting into a puppy suddenly started backing away (some sympathetically mouthing to me "eek, that woman's crazy") but we quickly attract the attention of everyone else in the store. We try to walk away from her and go about our business, but she starts yelling more things about his canines and her lady parts, and others are pointing and whispering and avoiding us like the plague. And then she stands at the door and screams as we walk to the parking lot. At least the workers had a good laugh about it.

The takeaway lesson was to work on ignoring people who make dramatic and excited overtures. And to avoid cat people.


----------



## Rocky5128 (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a rescue BSD. He would only go in one spot in the yard. Nowhere else. If I took him on a trip he would hold it for days. We went to the Canadian side of Niagara Falls. It had been at least 3 days since he went last, couldn't get him to go. Right in the middle of the afternoon, on a beautiful summer day, he decided he had to go. I couldn't even get him onto the grass. Everyone who was walking down the sidewalk next to the falls had to either walk on the grass or go Into the street. Thank goodness I had a couple of poopy bags with me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I have had a couple that liked to poo for an audience, but the worst thing to happen to me was with Rushie. Rushie was a nice boy, and he always let it all hang out at least once during every single training class. Still he never humped or marked all over the place, and I was really pretty happy with him. 

I took him to his breeder so they could see how the boy turned out. He met the man and was fine with him. The dog was a tested therapy dog at the time. Well, the lady came out and he up and peed all over her shoes. I was mortified. He had NEVER done anything like that before.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahhh yes, my current dog,and past dogs, have done many of the things mentioned in this thread. 

I swear, the worst is when I happen to only have one poop bag on me... this is very rare even though 99.9% of the time one bag is all I need. But, it seems that every time I have made that mistake my dog decides to take a second poo in full view of several people... leaving me to stand there awkwardly asking if anyone has a bag, lamely saying that he never goes more than once...! 

I swear it only happens when I have just one bag on me when I leave the house. This happened the most with my last dog but Riley has done it a couple of times too. My dogs must have a sixth sense about these things and a mischievous sense of humour : )


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva freaked out when i was adjusting her harness and pulled my tube top down...like way down at my local Petsmart. I shopped with it down. i realized in the car when i was done shopping. I didn't go back there. Drove a few miles further to go to a different one.


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

This past Halloween, Piper was about 5 months old. I brought her trick or treating with my family, as I have a brother that was 6 at the time. I thought it would be good to expose her to a lot of people, and also people in costumes. She did great with those, btw. Well, right as we're walking down the sidewalk, she veers into the grass and before I could even do anything, she was taking what had to be the largest poop of her life. I seriously don't think I've seen her poop so much even since then. She had been out frolicking in the back yard not 5 minutes prior to this, mind you. I had NOTHING to pick it up with, and I was so embarrassed. I had to walk back to the house to get a bag to clean up because of course, it was in someone's yard. I've never done such a shameful walk.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

GoSailGo, that was such a awesomely hilarious story. I laughed so hard I nearly wet meself. 

I think we've all had horrifying stories that centre around poo. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, I suppose. Unless, of course, you accidentally leave the bag of poo in your car overnight. That might kill you. HAHAH!


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Duke pulled on the lead and jumped up at a really posh old man dressed extremely smart immaculate bright mustard coloured trousers, he left two really long smeary muddy footprints right down the front of him. 

I didn't know what to say.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*These are so much fun to read!*

On a trip to the groomers a while back, I arrived to pick them up after grooming. The groomer, who is very nice, compliments our older GSD female. "Paison is very well behaved, did you train her?
I proudly said "Well, yeah as best I could"
Then she said: "Did you train that one as well?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. It's a relief to know I'm not the only one that gets completely mortified by the dogs on occasion. The joy of having dogs I guess. lol 



LifeofRiley said:


> Ahhh yes, my current dog,and past dogs, have done many of the things mentioned in this thread.
> 
> I swear, the worst is when I happen to only have one poop bag on me... this is very rare even though 99.9% of the time one bag is all I need. But, it seems that every time I have made that mistake my dog decides to take a second poo in full view of several people... leaving me to stand there awkwardly asking if anyone has a bag, lamely saying that he never goes more than once...!
> 
> I swear it only happens when I have just one bag on me when I leave the house. This happened the most with my last dog but Riley has done it a couple of times too. My dogs must have a sixth sense about these things and a mischievous sense of humour : )


LOL! I HATE when that happens! Duke has done this to me a few times! Not only do I make him go before hand.... but then I'll be slick and bring him in front of Petsmart during our time out, he'll go again as usual. Not as embarrassing there, they have lots of bags and poop trash bins all around their parking lot... no big deal. Just when I think I'm in the clear and we're walking down the main sidewalks with people all around, no trash cans, no bags, and no where to "push him to the side"...... He stops and goes right spot on in the middle of the sidewalk... in front of everyone for his THIRD poop! Ugh... those are always terrible experiences. lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What a cute pup...memories


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hubby and I stopped on the way to the lease to get fuel. This specific gas station has a large area to take your dogs, right next to the highway. They even have a 'bag' station. 

I had each dog on a seperate leash. They were both excited by all of the dog smells and kept crossing each other. I was getting a little frustrated with them as it was whipping me around, back and forth. 

For some unknown reason, the traffic on the freeway kept honking at me. At first I paid it no mind. But when it kept repeating it made me more aggravated. I figured people could tell I had ill-behaved dogs. 

Hondo made a hard pass to my left and my leash caught up in my shirt. And that was when I realized that my 'snap' shirt had come undone. All the way. 

So there I was, an old lady with ill-behaved dogs, a leash in both hands, flashing a busy freeway her old lady, over the shoulder boulder holder.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

My dog pooped right in the middle of petco one time it was embarrassing at the time but its funny when I think about it now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

A neighbor had stopped one day and was talking to me about my dogs. She was complimenting me on how pretty Kaylee is, and how beautifully she moves and how well behaved blah blah blah....All this time, Kaylee is prancing around the yard being playful. Then she trots up to us at the fence, pausing just long enough to find and eat a piece of poop before hopping up and expecting to be petted.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

HAHAHA! These are some of the funniest stories I've ever read! I feel SO much better now. Guess I'm not the only one. Good thing we love our fur-children, even if they do look incredibly undignified when they poop, and pick the WORST times to do it. :wub:



Lilie said:


> there I was, an old lady with ill-behaved dogs, a leash in both hands, flashing a busy freeway her old lady, over the shoulder boulder holder.


LOL! This reminds me of when I used to ride my horse along the road. One day I got some very enthusiastic honks from a few trucks passing by. I figured they were trying to tell me how beautiful my horse was looking today, until I looked down and noticed my boob had fallen out the side of my shirt. We took a detour into the trees on the way home just in case the trucks came back.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG that dog is TOO cute!!!! How could she ever do anything embarrassing!? ;-) haha. My girl has put me in VERY embarrassing predicaments a number of times!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy was my dog who could always surprise me and almost always not in a good way. Her puppy kindegarten picture of her at 5 months shows her and a dobie puppy Izzie standing on us the owners and tying us up so we had to have help getting back to our feet. We were sitting on a bench. Oh yeah some prediction value there. Daisy later that day perfected her Gator lunge and that broke the retractable lead I was given by Petsmart when she completed her training class and she joined a senior citizen couple for their picnic of fried chicken. She didnt jump on them or try to steal it she just kept standing and sitting and staring and then by the time I got there they figured out she was training them to give her their food. I explained that we were here celebrating her recent graduation and my husband said "It was a social promotion not a skills based one." 

Love these stories reading them on my lunch.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At our first agility trial, Jax hit the A-frame and never slowed down. Three circuits around the fence to ensure that it was safe for the next competitor, just because that's the kind of gal she is. I knelt down as I called her to me, with my arms out wide, and never had a chance as she barreled right into me knocking me flat on my back at the judge's feet.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> Has your dog ever embarrassed you?
> 
> Navarro and I had a pretty rough day yesterday and by no fault of his own he completely embarrassed me! Everyone at work got a kick out of our story, so I thought I'd share:
> 
> ...




Also, don't feel too bad about the public pooping. I had let Remington out on my patio one night and being on the 2nd floor, I have (well.. HAD) downstairs neighbors. As I'm picking up the inside and she's playing outside, I get an ANGRY knock on my door from said neighbor. Apparently, Remy had an accident and even though the patio is concrete, she managed to find the ONE crack that I guess can run down and out, and PEED ON THIS GUY'S HEAD (and shirt)! :shocked:
I have never been so mortified!! They moved out a few days later.. across the parking lot. :blush:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That's so funny. I think I was most embarrassed by my last GSD. We were at Petsmart at the checkout and .. he had diarrhea .. in a line ... all the way out the front door. It was foul. Fortunately, my niece was along and cleaned up for me while I rushed him outside.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> First off, your puppy is ADORABLE. :wub:
> 
> This wasn't necessarily his fault, but embarrassing nonetheless:
> 
> ...


Bwaaahahaha! :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yup! Shasta was my assistant dog in obedience class when we first started and she got so excited playing with a puppy that when another puppy distracted her, when she flung her back leg over the original puppy to play with the other pup nipping her leg, she pretty much completely soaked the original puppy in pee. It was mortifying but hysterical at the same time. The completely shocked expression on the original puppies face was priceless, everyone in the room was doubled over laughing, and Shasta had this absolutely horrified look on her face. I was so embarassed even though I was laughing so hard I couldn't breath. The original puppy was a little less inclined to play with Shasta after that until she laid down and wasn't towering over him when they played lol. But when she'd lay down, it turned into a puppy pile on her.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually, something happened today. I went to pay my dobermans breeder a visit and told her that both dogs were with me and she wanted to go see them. When I got to the car the fiance was already out with Gus and talking to another guy. I grabbed daine out of the car and held him because we didn't have a leash. She was just saying how cute he was and my fiance was going on and on about how smart he was and how pleased he was with how training was going. As he was saying this Daine peed ALL OVER my light gray sweatshirt..we all had a good laugh about it.

Thanks Daine for correcting us on how good you're doing! Lol


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> At our first agility trial, Jax hit the A-frame and never slowed down. Three circuits around the fence to ensure that it was safe for the next competitor, just because that's the kind of gal she is. I knelt down as I called her to me, with my arms out wide, and never had a chance as she barreled right into me knocking me flat on my back at the judge's feet.


Best mental picture ever!



lemonadeicedtea said:


> Apparently she didn't see it as that, because she immediately started yelling, "THAT DOG CRASHED INTO MY VAGINA! HE TRIED TO BITE MY VAGINA! I FELT TEETH ON MY VAGINA!" over and over again.


BAHAHA! I don't think I would have been able to contain my laughter.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I walked Chief awhile before we even went in Petsmart he pooped TWICE and peed a lot we were walking around just meeting dogs and such then they have the doggie hotel area there are two large rooms seperated and you can see into the room and he took a huge poop right in front of the window where they were having a training class with all kind of people in there then he continued to poop walk then stood uo walked normal then a couple pieced fell off as he was walking even worse is I didn't have a poop bag, so I had to go grab one and come back and pick it up.

Another one is we were outside he met another dog and was all happy playing then lifted his leg up and peed right on their dogs head as the other dog was sniffing the grass! I was like OMG I didn't know what to say.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

GoSailGo said:


> BAHAHA! I don't think I would have been able to contain my laughter.





Nigel said:


> Bwaaahahaha! :rofl:


I was both highly amused and mortified. Most of the women who witnessed this gave me looks of pity, while the men giggled or would stare at the floor whenever the word "VAGINA!" was shouted - go figure. One guy tripped into a cardboard display while trying to shield his crotch as we walked by (because clearly my dog was now on a genital-biting rampage). The best was the new teenage hire who referred to Beckett as a "handsome -gina shep... er... uh... German Shepherd". He immediately turned beet red, and that's when we called it a day.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> I was both highly amused and mortified. Most of the women who witnessed this gave me looks of pity, while the men giggled or would stare at the floor whenever the word "VAGINA!" was shouted - go figure. One guy tripped into a cardboard display while trying to shield his crotch as we walked by (because clearly my dog was now on a genital-biting rampage). The best was the new teenage hire who referred to Beckett as a "handsome -gina shep... er... uh... German Shepherd". He immediately turned beet red, and that's when we called it a day.


I loved your story so much, I had to quote it and post it on my FB. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Had a Welsh Terrier years ago. I was dating a new boy and we went over to my place after a date. This may not embarrass you younger folks but I grew up in a bit of different more innocent times. He came walking through the house shaking and killing a pair of my underwear from the laundry basket. I was young and I was mortified.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, the first year I took dogs to my DH's second grade class for obedience demos, Pan was in the room meeting the kids and all the sudden this kid yells, "EW his wee wee!!!" I turned to Pan and gave him a no-nonsense "platz!" (down) command before the other kids had a chance to look.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in tears laughing! There isn't a story on here, except maybe the vagina one, that I haven't experienced. I can totally relate!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh your pup is too cute!

I don't have a story that bad (yet!)

But my dad one time was walking his Lab on Christmas Day. Like your pup, she'd done her business closer to home.

Well turns out she had the scoots too, and decided to leave a nice pile of runny poop right in front of a church - just as the bells tolled and the doors opened letting everyone out after one of the busiest masses of the year. 

He was hastily trying to scrape it up with two pieces of tree bark as the bells were tolling and the great crowd of church goers descended upon them. LOL


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> First off, your puppy is ADORABLE. :wub:
> 
> This wasn't necessarily his fault, but embarrassing nonetheless:
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, I'm DYING I'm laughing so hard! 

The most embarrassing animal moment I've personally had, was my horse biting my shirt while I was talking to someone and yanking it up :blush:


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

The first SAR demo I went to was a huge animal fair; people from the tri-county area brought their dogs, cats, horses, and cows for shows and what not, but the SAR group and the K-9 officers were the headliners, as it was.

The head trainer told me that Finn shouldn't get breakfast that morning because we were up first and he's very highly food motivated. Not an issue. He got the occasional jackpot treat for being calm around horses and other animals, but nothing more than 3 or 4 treats.

During the demo, I have just ramped him up and the helper was hiding under a camo blanket. Finn took off, made it about ten feet, then he let forth the biggest poop I've ever seen come from this dog. It took three little baggies to clean it up. It was in front of EVERYONE.

About fifteen minutes later, they are doing a blessing of the animals. The preist put the holy water in this silver bowl and set it on the ground. The preist blessed the animals, then he started talking to me and the girl next to me about our dogs. I hear this lapping noise and I look to my left. Finn has snuck around behind me and was drinking from the holy water.

I have never been so embarrassed in my life!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shaolin said:


> About fifteen minutes later, they are doing a blessing of the animals. The preist put the holy water in this silver bowl and set it on the ground. The preist blessed the animals, then he started talking to me and the girl next to me about our dogs. I hear this lapping noise and I look to my left. Finn has snuck around behind me and was drinking from the holy water.
> 
> I have never been so embarrassed in my life!


:rofl: I love it. Finnian being the Irish lad he is felt he needed a thorough bessing. thats great. After his issues w/ the big poo could you blame him?


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> :rofl: I love it. Finnian being the Irish lad he is felt he needed a thorough bessing. thats great. After his issues w/ the big poo could you blame him?


I couldn't believe it. My face was bright red. The preist took it all in stride and just laughed about it. He had another bottle of holy water in his bag and he refilled the bowl after offering the last of the water to Finn. He has done other little things over the years that leave me shaking my head, but if it weren't for the other people in the SAR group begging me to stay, I would so have packed up and went home.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When Lakota was about 6 months I switched to my current vet. All for the puppy shots she was fine at the old vets office. Well for some unknown reason she became terrified at the vets office. She had a cut on her pad and the vet was trying to examine her foot. Lakota struggled and let out a spray of pee that went everywhere, including the poor vets face and shirt. I never had a dog act that way at the vets office.
She was nick named Wizzer.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Heres another one...didn't happen to me but I hear this story a few times a year, and it always makes me chuckle.

A friend of mine has a little group that like to go explore natural hot springs all the time. She also has a massive malamute boy who goes with her everywhere. She and a group of friends took a trip to a natural hot spring that had an upper level and a waterfall and stream to a lower level. They sat in the upper level, as there was already a group of people in the lower level. Her big dog jumped in the hot springs with her and decided then and there he had to go. So he took a big poop right in the hot springs! To make matters worse, before anyone could grab the floating dog log it quickly traveled down to the lower level to the group below. lol I don't know who I feel more sorry for, my friend and her dog or the group below her!


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you I needed to laugh this hard!
My most embarrassing one was with my crazy pomeranian. I had some new friends from my new school come pick me up. They were waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs and my Phoebe went to greet them with one of my panties in her mouth. She set it down by their feet. My mom went to pick it up but the puppy beat her to it and made a run for it. So all 5 of us went chasing after the puppy with the panty. One of the guys grabbed her and held up the puppy and I got my undies back.
It didn't take long for everyone to know all about my crazy puppy and my undies.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Bridget said:


> I'm in tears laughing! There isn't a story on here, except maybe the vagina one, that I haven't experienced. I can totally relate!


I can safely say I've not experienced that, either, but the rest, yah, often something has occurred like that a time or three!

One of the worst for me, my dogs didn't embarrass me by being with me but I stepped in a pile of poo on the way to church one morning, and as we were standing around having "coffee hour" before church got underway, I realized I had it on there, and had just now smeared it all over the carpet.

I hurried and stepped away, and someone noticed and had one of the guys go get carpet cleaner and a rag to clean it up. They were muttering about how it "must be one of the kids with poop on their shoe" in a disgusted tone, and I was about to die hoping nobody would notice it was me!!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

These are hilarious! Guess I don't get out enough, no embarrassing moments...yet!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

When Niko was a year old he was very reactive and always on red alert, especially when we left our property, which we did every day on our run together. Any little change in his environment immediately caught his attention, like if someone put out their garbage or if a tree had fallen in the woods next to the road. So that was why I was fairly confident that I could sneak on a quick pee on the side of the road (country road, no houses).

So I am squatting next to the woods, leash in one hand, when I happen to look up and see a hunter about 50 feet away from me. All I could think was "please god if you are kind do not let Niko notice this hunter" because I could just picture him seeing the guy and having a meltdown and dragging me pants-less through a puddle of my own urine.

Fortunately, Niko remained oblivious and the hunter politely pretended not to see me.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Lilie said:


> Hubby and I stopped on the way to the lease to get fuel. This specific gas station has a large area to take your dogs, right next to the highway. They even have a 'bag' station.
> 
> I had each dog on a seperate leash. They were both excited by all of the dog smells and kept crossing each other. I was getting a little frustrated with them as it was whipping me around, back and forth.
> 
> ...


I realize that this is an old thread but I just have to say I burst out laughing reading this! Even now I am still laughing! What a perfectly horrible series of events, but it make one of the best/funniest stories I have ever heard! 

I don't have any "good" embarrassing stories, but with Lobo only being (almost) 8 months i am sure i will not be lacking for any in a few years. 

A few days ago I was pet sitting for friend and before she left she forgot to put any poop bags out. I searched for a while but all I could find was a quart sized freezer bag. On our walk Tucker did his business and I had to carry a see though steering bag of poo all the way back to his house lol many people witnessed this. I am just glad that I had a bag


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

These stories are so funny! Glad I found this thread, maybe there will be few a new added "tails" of embarrassment


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is my service dog and I take her to church. One Palm Sunday, Fiona started to howl during worship. I was so embarrassed because I know dogs howl when people sing off key and I do. I didn't sing for 3 weeks.

A couple of months ago, I was at church again. During worship, I had closed my eyes. Fiona sits up from a down and gives one loud bark. I jump and everyone around us laughed. I had to go explain to the pastor that Fiona only thought I was falling asleep.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So, Vida has embarrassed me on more than one occasion, even though she's only 9 months old. There is one time though that stands out in particular.

A few months ago I was having sex with someone, and while things were still 'oral', Vida comes into the room. Before I can stop her, she walks up and gives everything from berries to twig a lick. I was both laughing hysterically and completely mortified. 

Ever since then, I remember to shut the door.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It was "Take Your Dog to the Game" day out at the Potomac Cannons (farm club for the Washington Nationals ball team) stadium.

Before the game started, they asked all the folks who brought dogs to take them around the bases right before the game began. The crowd was cheering for all of the dogs. 

We had our two GSDs, Josie & Trooper and right as we got to second base, Trooper, who has always been known to have a nervous bowel in new places, hunched right on the second base bag and dumped out a truckload of completely liquid diarrhea. The ball players warming up on the field all looked very disgusted, the announcer made some kind of smart aleck comment about needing clean up on the field, the crowd was all yelling "Ewwwww" and I wanted the earth to open up and swallow me whole. 

They had to bring out and install a new base and use a high powered hose to obliterate the poo. Next year when they held the game where you bring your dog, the dog owners had to march around the field, not in it. I guess they call that the Trooper Pooper rule!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my Shasta is an attention pooper like it sounds like a lot of people's dogs are lol. My husband and I got married at a small church that is next to our house in a very private, outdoor ceremony last June. We both had our dogs present. Just as the preacher got to the important "I do" parts I look (along with everyone else present sitting behind me) over his shoulder to see shasta squatting taking a giant crap right next to all the flower arrangements. I couldn't pay attention and could not stop laughing. I still get picked on about it all the time. So if anyone plans to have their dogs at their wedding, you might want to make sure they take care of their business before hand.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The time my dog opted to snare a little smokie weenie off the appetizer plate when there was king crab claw meat on the same tray....I mean really...what a poor choice on my dog's behalf...I was totally embarrassed.


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There have been days my dogs should be glad we were in a public place where I could be arrested.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma mortified me recently.... 

I've been looking for a place to live, my own rental house again. But wasn't finding what I needed and wasn't going to spend another winter where I'd been (accesibility issues because I'm disabled) so I started looking at rooms for rent as well. Finally found a great place that met all my needs. Talking things went well, so I went to go meet the guy in person, see the room and the house, and have him meet Emma. Things are going great, the room is HUGE compared to my last place, the whole house is beautiful, really spacious and clean compared to my last place which was something that drove me nuts. Then Emma starts to poop IN HIS LIVING ROOM. She's housebroken, and I was so shocked. As soon as she started to squat I rushed her out as quickly as possible, but got a bit turned around finding the front door which slowed me and she managed to drop 2 pieces in 2 spots on the carpet on the way out the door. The upside was after she was done pooping, I put her in a down stay while I cleaned everything up and he was really impressed and commented on how well trained she was. I apologized HUGELY and assured him she WAS housebroken, and for good measure explained how to a dog housebreaking works because they learn to not soil the den/home, but thats what smells like the "pack" so in any new place its best to closely monitor the dog for a bit. But I was still sure that Emma had ruined this perfect place I'd FINALLY found to live, that was also way cheaper than the much less accessible places I'd looked at that I thought I'd have no choice but to take for the winter. 

Shockingly, she didn't. The next day I let the guy know everything was great on my end and I'd like to rent the place if he wanted to rent to me. He texted back to call him that evening, I was on pins and needles terrified he was going to let me down gently.. But he actually hadn't been really concerned at all about her pooping, didn't mention it. Just asked me if she would calm down in time (she was really excited meeting him, gets excited meeting new people at first) and I said oh yea of course, she'll settle down really fast. I moved in Nov 9th, and since he can't stop commenting on what a good dog she is, how well behaved and trained she is, and she has gotten him trained GOOD to pet her every time she wants  He talks about how she greets him at the door when he gets home, hears the garage door open and is waiting for him. Yup, cause she knows he won't turn her down for pets!


----------

